# Guthrie Govan official tabs for Fives released



## Cabinet (Nov 20, 2011)

I noticed this last night and bought the bundle. You get a full transcription for the song Fives, the version he played on jamtracks. It comes in PDF and powertab, as well as the backing track, the audio, and the video of him playing.



Fives Special Package | Jamtrackcentral

So now you can take a look at some of his sweet chromatic fusion licks


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2011)

The full speed version looks fake after watching the slow ones, I hate that guy


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm creating a TAB for 'I want a parrot' by the aristocrats. This seemed to be the best place to put this. I have completed the guitar part and the bass is 3/4 done, but the drums I just find so slow to figure out by ear. There are a number of live footage shots, but this being a jazzy group arrangements and drum patterns are always different. I want to create this TAB exactly as it is on the CD. 

There are parts of this piece that repeat, but thematically, the drum parts will change so pretty a lot of the 272 bars will need doing individually with little to no copy and paste, but dont let this put you off. I will also be working on these drum parts as we go, would just be nice to have a hand. Perhaps just doing a section or two. 
Cheers.

Here is what I have so far.
I want a parrot


----------

